# trailering from PC to pensacola for Rig run



## ollemar (Sep 18, 2013)

One of my biggest dreams is, to take my boat to the rigs this summer. Need your help to find a good ramp and what to look out for inshore on the way out. Our only option to go out there is saturday night and fish till sunday afternoon. I'm not familiar with pensacola at all so any info is great. Thanks in a advance.


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

Coming from PC the closest ramp to the pass would be the one at Shoreline Park in Gulf Breeze. Not much in the way inshore until you get to the pass where you have to keep an eye out for all the traffic.


----------



## syrupdawg (Dec 4, 2013)

ollemar said:


> One of my biggest dreams is, to take my boat to the rigs this summer. Need your help to find a good ramp and what to look out for inshore on the way out. Our only option to go out there is saturday night and fish till sunday afternoon. I'm not familiar with pensacola at all so any info is great. Thanks in a advance.


We always put in at Pensacola ship yard. Its cheap and they have 24 hour security and easy to get to.


----------



## ollemar (Sep 18, 2013)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

post up when your going, there may be other that will make the run with you... I'm always down for that.... I watch the weather all the time...


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

Only thing to watch out for out of Pensacola is the sunken battleship Massachusetts just to the west of the pass channel. Stay in the channel all the way past the last buoys and you'll be fine. The Massachusetts is marked with a lighted buoy on the offshore side. This buoy isn't right on it though.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

If you pull another 45 minutes to Orange Beach you can cut 2 hours off your boat trip (or there abouts depending on your speed) There's a couple of good ramps near the pass. Cotton Bayou, Boggy Point, etc.


----------



## ollemar (Sep 18, 2013)

thanks so much everybody. Seems like OB is the way to go then. I will definitely post here, when the time comes and we start looking for weather window. My boat cruises about 23 knots.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

When I had the cape I would pull to OB. Better ramps, shorter run, small bay, and better hood ornaments.


----------



## BajaBob (Feb 4, 2010)

*Alabama License*

Don't forget if you launch in Orange Beach you will need an Alabama license.

Bob


----------



## ollemar (Sep 18, 2013)

BajaBob said:


> Don't forget if you launch in Orange Beach you will need an Alabama license.
> 
> Bob


thanks Bob, didn't even think about that.:thumbsup:


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

BajaBob said:


> Don't forget if you launch in Orange Beach you will need an Alabama license.
> 
> Bob





ollemar said:


> thanks Bob, didn't even think about that.:thumbsup:


Yeah I figured you had a FL license so I didn't bother mentioning AL launches and just mentioned the closest launch to the pass in FL.


----------



## ollemar (Sep 18, 2013)

AL trip license in $10, so it's not bad considering the bucks i save on fuel.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I guess you could launch at Galvez landing (which is in Florida) and save the license fees. The way I understand it, if you launch and recover in Florida you won't need an Alabama license. That's still a short run to Alabama pass.


----------

